# cubase sx 1.01! Sehr dringend!



## slurger (11. Juli 2002)

Hi all, also, wir sind grad  bei ner home recording aufnahme mit der band!

Erst mal zum System!!!!!

AMD T-Bird 1000MHZ (b vers.)
768 MB SDRAM
geforce 2 pro (msi 64mb)
SOUND:       Hercules Game Theater xp neueste treiber!
2 netzwerkkarten
wintv theater

Zum Problem!!!!!!!!!!
Alos wir haben das problem, das sich die Aufgenommene Spur immer verschiet!
Auch wenn erst die erste spur aufgenommen ist, passt sie oft sowas von krass nicht mehr auf das metronom!!!!!!!!!!!
Und es wurde aber wärend der aufnahme 100%tig auf den klick gespielt!
Soooooooo falsch, so kann keiner spielen!
Manchmal da gehts dann auch wieder!
 Das war mit nuendo so, mit dem alten cubase....

Alles vollversionen, auch nicht updates gekauft oder so!
 woran liegt das, das sich die spuren immer wieder verschieben?????????


----------



## Nino (14. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube, dass das ein Speicherungs-Problem ist.
Als was speicherst du es denn ab?


----------



## slurger (14. Juli 2002)

hÄ?
wie speicherungs problem!
Ich hab noch gar nicht gespeichert, sobald die erste spur aufgenommen ist und ich sie mir anhöre passt sie über haupt nicht mehr zu dem klick der bei der wieder´gabe von cubase etc wiedergegeben wird!
speichern, halt ganz normal, per datei-> speichern unter!

liegt das vielleicht an der latenz zeit meiner sound karte?
da hab ich im netz irgendwas gelesen!


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. Juli 2002)

Wiehoch ist denn deine Latenz??? 
Hast du einen ASIO Treiber?
kriegst du die Spur durch verschieben wieder synchron??

2b


----------



## Lejcko (12. Februar 2005)

Hi Schlurger,
ich habe fast genau das selbe Problem, bei mir betrift das aber die MIDI aufnahmen.
Z.b. Die Bassdrum wird exakt auf den ersten Klick des Metronomes eingespielt und bei der Wiedergabe ist das ganze bei einem 4/4 Takt um 2/4 Takte nach hinten verschoben.
Nur in gegensatz zu deinem Problem ist das immer so.
Bin auch schon am verzweifeln und weiss nicht mehr weiter.
Habe früher mit Cakewalk gearbeitet ohne jegliche Problemme.
Meine Latenzzeit liegt bei 12ms ich denke das das ein guter Wert ist.
Vieleicht kann uns ja da jemeand helfen.

Danke im Vorraus

Lejcko


----------



## Lejcko (12. Februar 2005)

Sorry, habe erst eben gesehen, daß das ganze ja schon verjährt ist.

aber mein Problem ist aktuel.
Währe sehr dankbar für euere Hilfe


mfg Lejcko


----------



## StrangeBeatz (13. Februar 2005)

Zu den Midi-Latenz Problem:
 In Cubase unter Geräte-Geräte konfigurieren-VST Multirack und als ASIO Treiber den Full Duplex Treiber nehmen....Problem gelöst.


----------



## Lejcko (13. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Antwort,

prinzipiel ist meine BAsdrum nun genau auf dem Punkt nur ist meine Latenz aber von ca10ms auf fast 300ms so das beim einspielen der Basdrum der ton etwas später kommmt
was ganzschön verwirend ist beim spielen.




mfg 
Lejcko


----------



## The_Maegges (8. März 2006)

Wenn die Latenz mit dem ASIO-Treiber höher ist, als mit dem DirectX Multimedia Treiber, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass deine Soundkarte nicht ASIO-Kompatibel ist und dann ASIO Softwareseitig emuliert, was die Latenz nach oben drückt.


----------

